# HDR Pic



## ddtan (Apr 28, 2006)

For Snareman.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow, very impressive! The programs can definitely do some interesting things with these pics. Thanks for posting. I'll have to look into actually buying the program maybe for when I do my ED and get some more pics.


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Did you use bracketing and w/ different exposures and use a program to piece them together and adjust the tone mapping?


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

bkmk5 said:


> Did you use bracketing and w/ different exposures and use a program to piece them together and adjust the tone mapping?


Thats essentially what HDR processing is no?


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Kzang said:


> Thats essentially what HDR processing is no?


 My bad. Just started getting into photography recently. Just picked up a Nikon D90 and having tons of fun. HDR images is new to me, just heard about it from one of Scott Kelby's videos.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

No worries.. I'm kinda new at it myself... however I learned from this little tutorial.

check it out.. it will help you understand it much better.

http://http://www.flickr.com/photos/sandmania/2734520399/in/photostream


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Kzang said:


> No worries.. I'm kinda new at it myself... however I learned from this little tutorial.
> 
> check it out.. it will help you understand it much better.
> 
> http://http://www.flickr.com/photos/sandmania/2734520399/in/photostream


Linkie no workie.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

bkmk5 said:


> Linkie no workie.


Take out the second set of http:// in the link.

P.S. bkmk5 How are you liking everything that you got on Monday? Post up some pictures that you've been taking!


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah sorry about the extra http...


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

chicagofan00 said:


> Take out the second set of http:// in the link.
> 
> P.S. bkmk5 How are you liking everything that you got on Monday? Post up some pictures that you've been taking!


Wow I'm shot, shoulda seen that! Too busy fixing a corrupted database over here. Rebuilding indexes by hand...snorrrrrrrrrrrrrre

Going home and downloading the trial of Photomatix (unless someone has a key)

The 50MM f/1.8 Prime is great! The only pictures I took with it so far is of my fiance getting undressed and they looked GREAT! I'll take some of the car tonight when I get home (she's dirty as I havent cleaned her in 10 days)

I also got a Samsung L200 for the fiance to bring around so i dont have to lug my DSLR to the beach on our honeymoon(2 months away...to the day). I also picked up (2) 8GB SDHC SanDisk Extreme III cards and they are great, very little delay and makes moving through pictures a breeze.

The 2 cheap Tiffen UV lens are good I guess...

Sorry for hijacking your thread ddtan :thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

bkmk5 said:


> Wow I'm shot, shoulda seen that! Too busy fixing a corrupted database over here. Rebuilding indexes by hand...snorrrrrrrrrrrrrre
> 
> Going home and downloading the trial of Photomatix (unless someone has a key)
> 
> ...


We'll take the pics you have already taken with the camera....we don't need any pictures of cars, that's been done before already. :eeps: :angel:

Fire up the camera and get some pictures on here! Also why wouldn't you bring your dSLR on the honeymoon? Sure its a bigger camera to lug around but you'll be able to get some great shots with it.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

bkmk5 said:


> Did you use bracketing and w/ different exposures and use a program to piece them together and adjust the tone mapping?


He put them together using Photomatrix.

http://www.hdrsoft.com/


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

yup, i just downloaded that a couple mins ago. Check out my 50m thread for the HDR pics


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

How long do they give you the trial version for?


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Kzang said:


> How long do they give you the trial version for?


Its unlimited. It just puts their logo through the pics. Otherwise its a full featured unlimited time trial. I suppose if you were good you could photoshop out the words.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Ahh Ok thanks.. Ill download it too when I got time


----------

